# Moradin RTA



## Christos

Thread for the Moradin tank if anybody is interested in contributing.

Ive been using this tank for a day and the 5ml capacity is impressive. 
Been using it on 30W with .3ohm dual SS coils at 3.5MM ID and its been performing well.
The ceramic internals do have a nice clean taste.

So far I have discovered that this tank really shines at 75W and I even turned temp control off to see if i would get a dry hit. Spectacular so far.


Was wondering if anybody has directions on how to remove the glass section for a thorough scrub.

The only negative thing I can say about this tank thus far is that it only comes with one glass so hopefully the vendors stocking them will get spares as I feel nervous with only one glass.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Yeah I am also super paranoid no spare glass and I would hardly pick it up... I need spares for my spares lol


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah I am also super paranoid no spare glass and I would hardly pick it up... I need spares for my spares lol


I have a useless griffin and the glass seems to be the same. I need to get the glass off though to check but this tank seems to be shining right now so I'm bit going to need with a good thing at this stage.


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> hopefully the vendors stocking them will get spares as I feel nervous with only one glass.


Cage mods like the eNVy22 or Smoant Knight V1 are the way to go, broken glass a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> Thread for the Moradin tank if anybody is interested in contributing.
> 
> Ive been using this tank for a day and the 5ml capacity is impressive.
> Been using it on 30W with .3ohm dual SS coils at 3.5MM ID and its been performing well.
> The ceramic internals do have a nice clean taste.
> 
> So far I have discovered that this tank really shines at 75W and I even turned temp control off to see if i would get a dry hit. Spectacular so far.
> 
> 
> Was wondering if anybody has directions on how to remove the glass section for a thorough scrub.
> 
> The only negative thing I can say about this tank thus far is that it only comes with one glass so hopefully the vendors stocking them will get spares as I feel nervous with only one glass.


Heard this is the Griffin killer......any comments ?


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Heard this is the Griffin killer......any comments ?


At about 30 watts flavour is on par with the griffin. At 65w the flavour exceeds the griffin. 

Some thoughts though, the griffin positive post fell off after 4 uses and I never got to play nicely with it so my judgement may not be correct. 
The Moradin hasn't leaked where the griffin pissed out three full tanks. 

The gemini tank has been rated as the griffin killer. 

The Moradin has a bigger capacity and it's super easy to build (wasn't chuffed about it only having 2 post holes as opposed to the 4 the griffin had) even with 2 fairly wide post holes. 

Overall the flavour is like drinking the juice at 60+ watts.
I'm very impressed so far but I need to play more. Time will tell.

The ceramic internals do make it a cleaner and crisper flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> Heard this is the Griffin killer......any comments ?


Well his Griffin killed itself so.... definitely


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well his Griffin killed itself so.... definitely


HUH ?


----------



## shabbar

lol @Lord Vetinari


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> HUH ?


@Christos mentioned the negative post came loose and now obviously it leaks everything straight out no vacuum... Took a look at the build deck, if it gets super hot I can see this happening. So I chucked the staged Claptons and decided to run a more sane build myself. These tanks get HOT so after hearing about it and looking at the atty properly I will also not chain-vape it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Well just rebuilt the Moradin. Went with 3mm ID 7 wraps dual coil SS at .25ohms.

Hitting it at 40W and 200 degrees celcius and the temp control doesn't even kick in.
This tank is a watts beast.

Flavour is top notch and it wicks super effectively without leaking. I even packed it really tight with cotton to see if I would get a dry hit and nothing! 

This built is intense with flavour and clouds at 85W!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Also I've only been vaping fruits in this tank so far.
I hate fiddling with wick and wire with a tank to get the best build. This tank in my mind is a winner because the coil alignment and wicking method can be half arsed and the tank still performs. 
I've had some tanks where you have to rebuild it 5 times to get the coils aligned correctly in order to avoid muted tastes. 
That being said I'll throw a desert style vape in when I rebuild.


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks for the continued write up @Christos it really is very informative.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Thanks for your feedback on the Moradin @Christos you really winding my FOMO up here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187

I think I really need to sit down with this tank. Every time I wick, the flavour profile is lost, might be doing something wrong. Building a standard SS and Kanthal and both working out to around 0.25 +- 6/7 wraps. When I use the same juice in the crius, flavour is tops but on the Moradin, then I get a very bland flavour from it. Both tanks on Kendo and wicked with slim tails in the juice channel. Going to try and make some time this afternoon and give it another go.

Never got a dry hit on the Moradin, but this thing is a V12 on steroids, juice just disapears in the 3ml tank...lol


----------



## Christos

Smoke187 said:


> I think I really need to sit down with this tank. Every time I wick, the flavour profile is lost, might be doing something wrong. Building a standard SS and Kanthal and both working out to around 0.25 +- 6/7 wraps. When I use the same juice in the crius, flavour is tops but on the Moradin, then I get a very bland flavour from it. Both tanks on Kendo and wicked with slim tails in the juice channel. Going to try and make some time this afternoon and give it another go.
> 
> Never got a dry hit on the Moradin, but this thing is a V12 on steroids, juice just disapears in the 3ml tank...lol


I'll try a desert vape in it soon.
Since I got my second reo working on Sunday I haven't touched a tank since.


----------



## Christos

Got a few minutes to put in a quick and dirty coil. 
Dual 3mm ID SS 
8 Wraps 
.3 ohms
Kendo gold cotton. 

Vapes like a champ at 65W.
Would like to go higher but the dna tells me temp control is off and it shouldn't be. Don't have time to plug into a PC right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Your impressions of this tank @Rob Fisher? 
I like the "cleaner" taste my mind tells me is coming from the ceramic chamber.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Your impressions of this tank @Rob Fisher?
> I like the "cleaner" taste my mind tells me is coming from the ceramic chamber.



It's just another tank... I can't say that it's any different to any of my other tanks... but maybe I should put in some XXX and give it another go because then I will taste any real difference... but at this stage it feels like the rest of my ho hum tanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero

Personally, comapred to my other rta's.it produces a sharper taste with certain juices, airflow feels more turbulent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

I'm curious about the AFC/JFC on this tank. One can push up the AFC ring somewhat to make the slot narrower and simultaneously reduce juice flow, but if the AFC ring is say halfway up, can it still turn to reduce airflow some more for MTL?


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Hi @YeOldeOke the AFC needs to be pushed up when filling the tank. Once filled and top cap is screwed on push it down. Once down you you can adjust the AFC for a tighter draw. I leave mine fully open and still use this tank as one of my 3 daily set ups.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke the AFC needs to be pushed up when filling the tank. Once filled and top cap is screwed on push it down. Once down you you can adjust the AFC for a tighter draw. I leave mine fully open and still use this tank as one of my 3 daily set ups.



Yea, I'm specifically interested in MTL on this tank as I was watching a review where the AFC ring was partly pushed up reducing both the airflow and the juiceflow. For MTL you need both these reduced, so that piqued my interest. If the airflow is then further reduced by turning the AFC ring with the juiceflow restricted it seemed to me that it could be a good tank for MTL - I've been asked about this by someone and I don't want to break the seal on a new tank to see.

It can be built as single coil, so I'd imagine with tight airflow and reduced juice flow with a 1-ish ohm coil it may work?


----------



## stevie g

YeOldeOke said:


> Yea, I'm specifically interested in MTL on this tank as I was watching a review where the AFC ring was partly pushed up reducing both the airflow and the juiceflow. For MTL you need both these reduced, so that piqued my interest. If the airflow is then further reduced by turning the AFC ring with the juiceflow restricted it seemed to me that it could be a good tank for MTL - I've been asked about this by someone and I don't want to break the seal on a new tank to see.
> 
> It can be built as single coil, so I'd imagine with tight airflow and reduced juice flow with a 1-ish ohm coil it may work?


Honestly you can do better than a Moradin especially for MTL. I've been through 2 Moradin tanks and class them as an all-rounder that doesn't excel in any area.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Sprint said:


> Honestly you can do better than a Moradin especially for MTL. I've been through 2 Moradin tanks and class them as an all-rounder that doesn't excel in any area.



@Sprint The last real MTL tanks I know were things like the Kayfun, Russian and Orchid. I've tried a few of the newer tanks but they never really had a tight enough draw and small enough juiceflow.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g

It's tough to find a MTL these days.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

